

Success at complete quantum teleportation - tux1968
http://www.diginfo.tv/v/13-0068-f-en.php

======
Kilo-byte
Links to reliable sources: [http://www.u-tokyo.ac.jp/en/todai-
research/research-news/com...](http://www.u-tokyo.ac.jp/en/todai-
research/research-news/complete-scheme-to-teleport-quantum-information-by-
photons/)

[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v500/n7462/abs/nature12...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v500/n7462/abs/nature12366.html)

------
johncagula
short summary: Quantum teleportation works by taking advantage of
entanglement. To teleport a quantum state, you prepare a source qubit and
another pair of entangled qubits. One of the pair is sent to your
teleportation destination. You take your source qubit and interact it with the
one remaining entangled qubit. (this interaction depends on the paradigm of
quantum computing you are using, i.e. apply a Hadamard gate to the photonic
system) Once you have performed the interaction, you can measure the
destination qubit and its state will inform you of the original state of the
source qubit. The destination qubit can be arbitrarily far away, thus
"teleportation" has occurred.

This new thing in this study is that they use a "hybrid technique" to increase
the efficiency of this transformation over 100x. With older techniques, the
teleportation transformation occurred according to a probability distribution
such that transport fidelity was not always high. This new technique
apparently surpasses that barrier so that the teleportation is correct each
time.

~~~
thangalin
My math-less quantum entanglement explanation:
[http://davidjarvis.ca/entanglement/](http://davidjarvis.ca/entanglement/)

------
aw3c2
Source is
[http://www.diginfo.tv/v/13-0068-f-en.php](http://www.diginfo.tv/v/13-0068-f-en.php)

------
krohling
If you're interested in learning more about how quantum computation actually
works I strongly recommend this class on edx: [https://www.edx.org/course/uc-
berkeley/cs-191x/quantum-mecha...](https://www.edx.org/course/uc-
berkeley/cs-191x/quantum-mechanics-and-quantum/1033)

QC is literally magic.

------
tcfunk
Stories like this make my day-to-day endeavors seem pointless...

------
simondlr
Anyone care to explain in more simpler terms?

~~~
DanBC
You don't say how much simpler you want things. That would help people know
how much to explain and where to start.

I like John Gribben's book ([http://www.amazon.co.uk/Schrodingers-Kittens-
Search-Reality-...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Schrodingers-Kittens-Search-
Reality-
Gribbin/dp/1857994027/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1378920832&sr=1-1&keywords=schrodingers+kittens))
but some people tell me there are some problems with it, and it's old now.

------
danparsonson
Cached copy:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:akihaba...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:akihabaranews.com/2013/09/11/article-
en/world-first-success-complete-quantum-teleportation-750245129&strip=1)

